# Baseline Scan



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Had my Baseline scan this afternoon .... good and bad news! Bad news need another scan on Friday as fluid in the womb, good news is I have 30 follicles!
What will happen if the fluid is still present at next scan? Is there anything I can do to get rid of it?!


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there. They noticed fluid in my uterus at my first stimming scan (day 5 of stimms). They said that if it persisted, on the day of EC they would simply remove it. As it turned out, it was just a little bit of blood hanging around from the withdrawal bleed before I started stimms. As soon as my lining started thickening up the fluid disappeared (the thickening lining forced it out - I noticed a bit of brown blood when I wiped a few days later so figured that must have been what it was).

Hopefully something similar will happen to you. There's nothing you can actively do to get rid of it but your clinic should be able to remove it.


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

hi ladies

at what point in the treatment process do you have the baseline scan?

mine is booked for 22nd july, I get my medication this Friday and told to take my last pill on the 18th so im not sure if I start medication before or after the baseline scan.

thank you


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Tatty* - I'm sure it's different at each clinic, so you'd be better off checking directly with them. But in my situation, I was still on the pill when I had my baseline scan. The scan is to confirm that you're ready to start the other medication(s), so it doesn't make sense to me that you would stop the pill four days before your scan.


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Tatty - you area best to contact the clinic direct as each person has a different protocol.  Unlike puglover, I am on the pill just now, but when i finish them, I have to wait 5 days before I will have my baseline scan.

Wish you all the best of luck. xxx


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you ladies. I think I'm in the same position as you tazza as I take my last pill on the 18th then scan on the 22nd. Are you on short protocol? Do you stArt meds I the mean time or after the scan? 

Thanks again ladies

Xx


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope you got the answers from the clinic!

I start the menopur injections 2 days after the baseline scan as long as all looks good to go! I was warned that I may be bleeding when I return for them doing the scan and not to use tampons. Not sure if your clinic has mentioned anything like that or if it is due to my medical problems for this 'words of warning'.

When do you start your meds and may I be nosey and ask which ones you will be using? 

xxx


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

As yet I do not know when I start my meds. They are being delivered on Friday but my treatment plan appointment isn't until next Thursday. My clinic don't seem to be very forth coming with any information/ details.

They have told me I will be taking gonal f, pregnyl,  orgalutran and cyclogest. How about you?

Xxx


----------



## futuresbright (Apr 21, 2013)

Hiya 

i also had my first scan today and today was first day on buserelin. it showed that i had 11 follies?? I have been told to carry on with the buserelin and start on 150mm Menopur tomorrow am and 150mm PM. 
Is it this drug that will produce more and help them grow?


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi

I have my dates and dosages ill be using Menopur and Cetrorelix.  Due to collect them all at baseline scan and training day!
xxx


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

What exactly are the doctors looking at during the baseline scan?

Is it an internal or normal scan?

Mine is monday so getting anxious now but really want to get started, does anyone know how long after the baseline scan that you start the meds when on short protocol.

Thank you

Hope you are all getting on well

Xx


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

hi tatty84

They are looking at thickness of lining, how many and size of follicles.  It is in an internal scan.

We are due to start our injections tomorrow.  Our unit gives everything in writing for full protocol, dates/times/drugs/dosages.

Hope all goes well for you on Monday.

xxx


----------

